# Skyrim nach Start back to Desktop



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

wie der titel schon sagt,crasht das spiel nach dem anfänglichen schriftzug back to desktop.

nun wollt ich es nochmal in firewall und virenscanner freigeben und hab gemerkt,das ich den pfad nich finde.

ich find weder im steam den direkten installationspfad noch wenn in unten auf start und sichen gehe.ich finde nur die desktopverknüpfung -.-


hilfeeee

edit:den pfad hab ich nun,,habs in windows und virenscanner freigegeben,,aber nichts gebracht,,ich könnt so kotzen

so hab die lösung selbst gefunden.+
systemsteuerung/sounds/erweitert/und auf 16bit 41000 khz stellen,,dann gehts.könnt mir denken das ich nich der einzige mit dem prob. bleibe


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (11. November 2011)

Gerade wollt ich dir helfen  Ja das mit dem Sound ist die Lösung


----------



## SeriousFreak (11. November 2011)

also ich hab folgendes prob:

wenn ich skyrim über steam starte kommt das bethesda logo und dann das syrim logo mit dem rauch im hintergrund...

tja das wars... mehr passiert da nicht. es bleibt die ganze zeit das drachenlogo und der rauch wabert im hintergrund.
aber weiter passiert nix. habs jetzt schon zig ma neugestartet und beim logo mal ca 10 min gewartet, aber es geht einfach nicht weiter.

hüüüülfe^^

hat jemand das problem auch?

gruß


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

SeriousFreak schrieb:


> also ich hab folgendes prob:
> 
> wenn ich skyrim über steam starte kommt das bethesda logo und dann das syrim logo mit dem rauch im hintergrund...
> 
> ...


 
ja das is doch das gleiche problem  lösung steht in post nr1


----------



## SeriousFreak (11. November 2011)

nee leider nicht, hab gerade geschaut:
bei meinem Headset steht es schon so... habs vorsichtshalber bei den boxen auch so eingestellt, obwohl die z.Z. nicht als standard wiedergabegerät eingestellt sind, aber trotzdem das gleiche problem.

hab auch mal versucht die empfohlenen grafikeintsellungen zu verwenden (hatte erst alles auf max gestellt. das dürfte für meinen rechner kein problem sein) aber nach wie vor das gleiche problem 

menno, das trübt meine laune grad ma wieder.

sonst noch irgendwelche vorschläge?

gruß


EDIT: hab steam mal neugestartet, jetzt wills ein 16 MB großes update ziehen... vielleicht lags dadran.
ich sag bescheid obs daran lag oder nicht


----------



## supergrobi2001 (11. November 2011)

*Eben nicht...*

Also ich habe das Selbe Problem.Nach dem Bethesda Logo kommt der Drache.Entweder bleib die Animation dann stehen oder es tauchen Streifen mit kleinen bunten Pixeln auf.Die Musik läuft aber weiter.Oder aber der Bildschirm wird schwarz und die Musik läuft weiter.Habe die Soundeinstellung wie in Nr 1 beschrieben geändert.Hatte keinen Effekt.Dann den neuen Betatreiber von NVidia (285.79) drauf.Wieder nix.Auch eine deinstall und anschliessende neuinstall brachte nix.Genau der selbe fehler immer wieder . Kann das Spiel einfach nicht spielen. COD hab ich wegen Steam schon verbannt werde wohl keine Steamunterstüzende Spiele mehr kaufen.Denn allein dass ich den Installpfad dort nicht ändern kann geht mir auf die Nüsse...von den ewigen Downloads bei 2ter Installation ganz zu schweigen.Na egal.Kennt einer die Lösung oder hat auch dieses Prob mit Skyrim?

Nachtrag:Also bei mir hat Steam,trotz mehrfacher Neustarts, keine 16 MB nachträglich als Update gezogen...

AMD Phenom x4 955 BE
NVidia GTX 295
Creativ Soundblaster X Fi Titanum HD
4GB OCZ3G 1600LV5GK
Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P
Samsung LE 46 B6000 (46 Zoll LED)
Logitech Z-5500 (5.1 Lautsprechersystem)
G9 Maus 
G11 Tastatur


----------



## SeriousFreak (11. November 2011)

SeriousFreak schrieb:


> EDIT: hab steam mal neugestartet, jetzt wills ein 16 MB großes update ziehen... vielleicht lags dadran.
> ich sag bescheid obs daran lag oder nicht


 
yuhuuu, daran lags... jetzt erscheinen gleich "neues spiel" und die logos so weiter.
soweit gings vorhin gar nicht. ich weiß zwar nicht wofür die 16,1 MB waren, aber es funzt.

Ich hoffe, das spiel startet dann auch. hab ich noch gar nicht probiert. wollte erst mal bescheid geben.

bis später jungs, ich tests ma an


----------



## LapDance (23. Juni 2012)

habe ein ähnliches problem. beim hochfahren von skyrim erscheint ganz normal das bethesda games studio logo, danach aber schliesst das spiel?! an den mods liegt es jedenfalls nicht....


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2012)

LapDance schrieb:


> habe ein ähnliches problem. beim hochfahren von skyrim erscheint ganz normal das bethesda games studio logo, danach aber schliesst das spiel?! an den mods liegt es jedenfalls nicht....



Mehr Infos bitte - lief es vorher? Was hast Du für eine Hardware?


----------



## stawacz (7. August 2013)

so ich hab vor kurzem neues mainboard verbaut,nun hab ich skyrim neu geladen,,die mods entfernt..und komischerweise crasht das spiel kurz nach dem start wo die gefangenen auf dem wagen sitzen,back to desktop.an dem soundproblem lags diesmal nich,das hab ich schon probiert


----------



## Hawkins (7. August 2013)

Das klingt sehr nach nem Problem mit Mods.
Gerade alte Mods machen nach den diversen Patches für Skyrim Probleme.

Lösche das Game mal komplett und installier es neu so das auch wirklich alle Mods raus sind. Oder alternativ, lösche alle Mods im Skyrim Ordner, dann lass Steam die Dateien überprüfen. Es lädt dann alle Dateien nach die nicht mit dem Original übereinstimmen.


----------



## stawacz (7. August 2013)

ne das kanns leider nich sein,,is ne ganz frische installation ohne irgendwas


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. August 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ne das kanns leider nich sein,,is ne ganz frische installation ohne irgendwas


 

Hast du auch alles unter den Eigenen Dateien gelöscht? Skyrim.ini und SkyrimPrefs.ini? Sicher, dass auch wirklich alles aus dem alten Ordner entfernt wurde? Ich hatte das selbe Problem auchmal und hatte noch Reste einer ENB im Ordner rumfahren.


----------

